# IR help/question



## kelox (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone ever shoot IR in the rain? I am itching to try it but it looks like it's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## terri (Jan 24, 2006)

How much rain?  Sure, you can do it. Bracket a lot and be prepared for longer exposures, of course. Beware of deep shadows, because they will have blue light and will record as black areas without much detail if you're not careful. If you want that infrared glow, which won't be there if there's not much radiation to record. 

You can certainly get some surreal effects with soft clouds, but for best possible results the first time out, you like to see blue skies, some puffy white clouds, and lots of sun.  

Post your results here so we can see, if you head out and try it.


----------



## kelox (Jan 25, 2006)

terri, thanks. I am just chomping at the bit to try IR. I just got two more cams, a Maxxum 7000 to do dedicated IR, and a Maxxum 9xi for color 35mm. I know it sounds weird, but I wanted to do a little more than "just do digital". Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my 7D, LOVE IT. I just wanted to try that "new thing" everyone is raving about called film:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Jan 25, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> terri, thanks. I am just chomping at the bit to try IR. I just got two more cams, a Maxxum 7000 to do dedicated IR, and a Maxxum 9xi for color 35mm. I know it sounds weird, but I wanted to do a little more than "just do digital". Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my 7D, LOVE IT. I just wanted to try that "new thing" everyone is raving about called film:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


The look of IR on film is unmistakable, that's for sure.  There is an undeniable pull towards wanting to learn how to master it and trust me, it's extremely rewarding. I like to use Kodak HIE, rate it at 360 and use a #25 red filter. I use an old Pentax ME for IR and I can meter TTL and bracket each shot. Have you developed any film?


----------



## kelox (Jan 25, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> The look of IR on film is unmistakable, that's for sure.  There is an undeniable pull towards wanting to learn how to master it and trust me, it's extremely rewarding. I like to use Kodak HIE, rate it at 360 and use a #25 red filter. I use an old Pentax ME for IR and I can meter TTL and bracket each shot. Have you developed any film?


Nope, not IR. I don't do any of my own developing. I just had three rolls developed from the camera I am going to use and they were great. I wanted to test out the camera first.


----------



## terri (Jan 25, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Nope, not IR. I don't do any of my own developing. I just had three rolls developed from the camera I am going to use and they were great. I wanted to test out the camera first.


My advice....talk to that lab and ask if they develop HIE. If you can talk to the actual person who would do it, that would be even better. Make sure they know how to handle the stuff!  

Eventually, you might want to get yourself a tank, reels and chemicals to do it at home. You don't need a darkroom to develop film, and it's cheaper, in addition to giving you control.


----------



## kelox (Jan 25, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> My advice....talk to that lab and ask if they develop HIE. If you can talk to the actual person who would do it, that would be even better. Make sure they know how to handle the stuff!
> 
> Eventually, you might want to get yourself a tank, reels and chemicals to do it at home. You don't need a darkroom to develop film, and it's cheaper, in addition to giving you control.


Just one more thing to get me HOOKED!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn you all, I was doing just fine with digital, then I had to see all the IR stuff you guys do and thought to myself, hey I would like to try that, aarrrgggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1:


----------



## terri (Jan 25, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Just one more thing to get me HOOKED!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn you all, I was doing just fine with digital, then I had to see all the IR stuff you guys do and thought to myself, hey I would like to try that, aarrrgggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1: :angry1:


muahahahahaha...... :twisted: Come over to the dark side......


----------



## markc (Jan 25, 2006)

I can just see it: "Terri is my master now."


----------



## terri (Jan 25, 2006)

markc said:
			
		

> I can just see it: "Terri is my master now."


I gave him his title long ago, after a totally unrelated conversation.....


----------



## kelox (Jan 25, 2006)

markc said:
			
		

> I can just see it: "Terri is my master now."


CORRECTION!!!!!
She is my MISTRESS now.


----------



## terri (Jan 25, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> CORRECTION!!!!!
> She is my MISTRESS now.


Did I say you could talk? 




 ooo! Kinda fun....


----------



## kelox (Jan 25, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Did I say you could talk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No mistress.


----------



## terri (Jan 25, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> No mistress.


Didn't think so. :sillysmi:


----------



## kelox (Jan 27, 2006)

Alright folks, today's the day. I am going to try IR. I know, I know, bracket like crazy. I will be heading out in an hour or so, wish me luck. (keep your fingers crossed)


----------



## terri (Jan 27, 2006)

Have fun!! :thumbup: Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 27, 2006)

Hurry up and get some IR going, I'm anxious to see!


----------



## terri (Jan 27, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Hurry up and get some IR going, I'm anxious to see!


Just wait...we'll have you with a roll of HIE in those trembling hands soon enough..... :twisted:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 28, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Just wait...we'll have you with a roll of HIE in those trembling hands soon enough..... :twisted:


First you need to get a film camera in my hands!


----------



## terri (Jan 28, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> First you need to get a film camera in my hands!


Why fight it?


----------

